# Is it possible to mount(8) an EXT4 type image/fs?



## Chris_H (Jul 22, 2014)

Greetings all,

I'm in need of mounting a file that is an EXT4 (Linux) file system. I've used md(4) to (re)create the system: `# md -a -t vnode -f recovery.img -u 1`, which creates /dev/md1. But all attempts to mount it fail.
`# mkdir /mnt/recovery`, `# mount /dev/md1 /mnt/recovery` fails (invalid...). `# mount -t ext2 /dev/md1 /mnt/recovery` fails, and crashes, as does `# mount -t ext4 /dev/md1 /mnt/recovery`.

Also, I am unable to find mount_ext* on any of my RELENG_8, or RELENG_9 boxes. Has it been removed?

Thanks, for all your time, and consideration.

--Chris


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 22, 2014)

Use sysutils/fusefs-ext4fuse.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 22, 2014)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> Use sysutils/fusefs-ext4fuse.



Thanks for the reply @pkubaj! Bummer. So it looks like FreeBSD has removed support for Linux file systems.  What next, the Linux ABI from the kernel?

I guess I'll need to import source from a RELENG_6 branch, so I can get that support back in mount(8) for recent versions of FreeBSD.

Thanks again, @pkubaj.

--Chris


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 22, 2014)

Huh?
`man ext2fs`:


> EXT2FS(5)                 FreeBSD File Formats Manual                EXT2FS(5)
> 
> NAME
> ext2fs — Ext2fs file system
> ...



Also: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Ext2fs


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 23, 2014)

Brilliant, @pkubaj. I _really_ should have known that.  I just got thrown by the missing mount(8) equivalent, I'm afraid.

Thanks, @pkubaj!

--Chris


----------

